# Deloriant's M52



## Deloriant (Jul 9, 2004)

Just thought I'd post up some pics...

1996 328is

Mods

Exterior:

-Eyebrows
-M3 Mouldings (painted)
-M3 Mirrors
-M3 Rear Bumper with Painted Diffuser
-M3 Front Bumper
-M3 Rear Deck Spoiler

Interior:

-UUC Shift Knob
-Valentine V1
-15% Tint Sides, 20% Rear, 30% Front

Performance:

-Conforti CAI
-Conforti Sharking
-UUC System U Exhaust
-UUC Evo 3 SSK

Lighting:

-ZKW "Enhanced" Angel Eyes
-Smoked Parking Lights (Xenon LED bulbs)
-Clear Sidemarkers (Xenon LED bulbs)
-Clear Taillights
-PIAA SuperBright Bulbs

Wheels/Suspension:

-18'' SSR GT3's Gunmetal
-H&R Cup Springs (1.0'' back, 1.5'' front)
-Koni Shocks

Coming soon:

-M50 Intake MF


----------



## Deloriant (Jul 9, 2004)

Some other shots...


----------



## Deloriant (Jul 9, 2004)

And...check out this NINE year old paint....hammanchesse is a god with wax I swear...


















































9 year old paint, wee!


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

WOW! Beautiful!!! :yikes:


----------



## Sev03 (Mar 14, 2005)

wow thats really nice. i have a '92 325is and im also trying to get the m3 front bumper and or rear bumper. how much did you get yours for and from where. thx

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46821 pic of my car


----------



## Deloriant (Jul 9, 2004)

Got mine from BavAuto.

Front - $609
Rear - $549


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

thats realyl awesome, wish i had a e36 like that


----------



## Sev03 (Mar 14, 2005)

oh i found one at $350 with the lip on it from bekkers. i wonder why its cheaper :dunno:


----------

